# Cube Regulations Question



## ExoCorsair (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, so I posted in the official WCA forum and it looks like I may not be getting an answer for quite some time.

As several of you know, I have a knack for oddly colored cubes. (I used my orange cube with gold/florescent green/light blue/florescent orange/white/red stickers for both Rutgers and the first round of the US Open, used a yellow cube for the B final at the US Open as well.)

What I want to do is take apart some of my DIYs and put together cubies of different colors to have a multicolored cube to use for my next competition(s).

What I have found in the rules:



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#puzzles said:


> 3d) Competitors must use any normal colour scheme for cube puzzles, as long as the puzzles show 1 colour per face in solved state. For other puzzles competitors must use any variation that has the same moves, positions and solutions as the original puzzle.
> 
> 3e)	The colours of puzzles must be solid, the same per colour, and clearly distinct from other colours.
> 
> 3k)	Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece.



3e is the one rule that might get me. But if I have say, all the corner pieces one color, all the edges another, and all the centers/center caps yet another color, then wouldn't it still be valid under 3k? (I originally wanted to do a cube-in-a-cube, but I figured that might give me a recognition advantage.)

Not sure, I interpreted 3d and 3e as the 'colors' referring to the stickers of the puzzles, not the actual puzzles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> As several of you know, I have a knack for oddly colored cubes. (I used my orange cube with gold/florescent green/light blue/florescent orange/white/red stickers for both Rutgers and the first round of the US Open, used a yellow cube for the B final at the US Open as well.)



Yeah, you should of seen teh scrambler's face when she picked up the orange cube. It was priceless. I can't remember who it was scrambling, but it was great.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2007)

Basically you can only use 6 colors and a face has to be a solid color


----------



## Pedro (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess all of that is about the stickers...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 18, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Basically you can only use 6 colors and a face has to be a solid color



Just stickers, or pieces/cubies included? This is what is confusing me.


----------

